# London/Paris



## shade (Mar 2, 2015)

Leaving for London in eight days. Spending five nights at Park Lane Hotel. I know it is just in the beginning of refurbishment but I could not resist five nights for just 48,000 Starpoints. Just saw British Library is putting Magna Carta on exhibition starting the 13th. Jumped on tickets for the 14th. Seeing musical Beautiful as well. British Museum on list and Changing of Guard too.
Taking Eurostar to Paris on 16th. Staying 24 days Marais in an apartment. Looking forward to a couple of nights of jazz at Duc Lombards, annual pass for Louvre and Picasso Museum, carriage ride, my favorite bridges and views, walks along the Seine, the light show of the Eiffel Tower, other great museums, and especially the food. Next to Florence my favorite city.


----------



## Chrisky (Mar 2, 2015)

A great trip.  We just love Paris, but have never been in the spring.  We usually visit in Sept., Oct., or Nov.  I think for our next visit would like to try spring time.


----------

